# I'm an Idiot - I need a new reel small ???



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I managed to snap off the arm on my old Exceller Reel... its my little outfit for bream and estuary stuff. Flick small lures etc. Ive had it a while and it needed a good oiling and I was trying to get the handle off when I snapped it - anyhow........ I'm looking for a new reel... Probably round 200 bucks... I'll go with Daiwa or Shimano...................... whats this new Daiwa Red back like ?????? ANyone have the new Stradic... the old one used to catch the braid at the roller / bail arm ............ I wont be going as nice as the Sol.... as this is a bit of a nockabout reel to share with others ..... and I have some higher end gear thats up there with the Sol... so please not much more than the 200 budget. I have looked on ebay OS and you can see how much the value of the dollar has dropped :shock: :shock: :shock:

So will probably purchase from Mo or Campbells.......

Ive seen an Airity 2nd hand - any good ???

PS I was looking at the 2000 / 2500 size............ please dont recomend anything clunky as this is only going to be used for very small plastics and the sx40's so needs to be nice and castable without anything to catch light lines/braid etc etc

Any advice much appreciated...

Woppie


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVNd4kwAACrfgAAQQAfGEIIikAo////gMADrJiJ5TVPKDCeowGiNDIbQintIyp5NMhqaAaABoGmU0oZG9U0aBkAB6jRYAs1m8z6xzdFW45fOEfV3JU71mQrQkAijNNDxUfTYmI9IQue9NIrwgsGBk7JGXOWcV7wjyBlMRkAxHoB7cYIhc8ybAE/FiWk7jevM5NZUSKFQQtbxTIJisKMpXay2+IITOyoauJYIG8G4E0uUpms2nHMZLOFk4vvZGqpooJkfJwVACJCQ2GJG+2rVwtu8lsfQOwtkdARhzXoUjsWjmpG+ZJqs8GX1ppCpxcmtUFBa5jKXPnDVeHGXWQ5pM8UwhuLuSKcKEgprvEmA


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes you are. ;-) :lol: :lol:

I've got the Stradic F1 1000, great little reel. I use it for casting small light lures and run 3lb (for the Bream) and 6lb (for the snapper  ) fire line. Casts for a mile and never gets wind knots.

Why do you want a 2000? 1000 are liter and usually cast better than a 2000, have the same drag capacity and fit 125 yards of 3lb fire line without using backing line.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Shimano's for poofs Dick - get a Certate2500R Custom ;-) .

My little Sol2500 is a tough little reel too, comes with 2 spools so you can kingfish in the morning & bream in the arvo. Street price about $240, cheaper with a nice smile no doubt. Yeah, I know you don't want one, but trust me, you do!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I checked out Mo's this morning for the exact same thing Woppie. Mine are just old and clunky and my son wants the reel I bought him for his birthday back which is hardly fair cos I was quite fond of it.

My needs are for garfish and whiting so's I'm thinking Paul is right and the 1000's are the go. The Stradic will get a look in now too.

I noticed that Mo's are putting their prices up on the 1st of Jan so now is the time to strike.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Varp the only thing I can fault on the Stradic is it makes a bit of engine noise when you turn the handle, but its still pretty smooth to operate.....oh and the drag is smooth and water proof. Most of the models in that price range should be OK but stick to the Shimano/ Diawa brands, the better quality Penns aren't too bad either but I still would get one from the 2 top brands.

I have a Certate 2000 to (yes I like it both ways Dave ;-) ) I find the 1000 much better for the lighter stuff.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

The stradic is bloody awesome, i love it i have a 2500 and will have a 5000 next week. More than happy with it.


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

Check out the okuma mistique range. i have the MQ20. Had it for 2 years through harsh conditions still going strong
http://www.okuma.com.au/home/okuma/prod ... e=Mistique 
I believe okuma is underrated. They are good value for money and they offer a lifetime warranty.
Check it out.

Dom


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

pretty happy with the TD advantage 2000 - all the RCS features for cheap. was $100 US online...but that was before the $AU fell


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So does the line peel off the smaller sized reels because the spool face is smaller ??? ie the 1000 sized models......

Thanks for all the advice so far !!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

my freams 2500 has been doing well on the kingies (got my pb with it) so i would have thought a 1000 would be a better bream size.


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually most of the gurus will tell you a 2000/2500 will cast further than a 1000 sized reel. Wider spool = less loops = less friction = longer casts. And Shimano 1000s are pretty tiny, certainly smaller than Diawa. I'd plug for a 2000 sized Diawa Tierra. It's in the price range and has a good second spool. Good honest reel. Gotta ask why, apart from the enjoyment of owning a fine piece of engineering, anyone would need a Certate style reel for 2kg braid fishing?? Aren't they over engineered specifically to fish heavay braid. Not much stress on a reef when fishing 2kg braid. Anyway it's always fun when you just HAVE to go tackle shopping!


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I use a Tierra 2500 on a 1-3 kg stick for trout and the distance with a no2 Celta is nothing short of excellent. I originally had a Daiwa Laguna 1000 on the same stick and it was pathetic, at best 60-70% of what I can now cast with the larger(better designed) spool.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

where would i find the okumas at that price occy


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I had cause to drive past the Complete Angler in Ringwood today and thought I'd just pop in to check out the range and hear what they thought about stuff. Came out with a Shimano Nasci 1000 for $168. (damn their winning smiles and easy familiarity) :lol:

Now I read that Bombora and diabolical reckon that 1000's don't cast as well as 2000's. :?

It does have a smooth waterproof drag (thanks Paul) looks cute, no engine noise and feels as tight as a mouses earhole, but I need to be able to cast very light weights as far as. It also only comes with the one spool, but that is no real biggy. Should I take it back.....?

:?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Any reason for not replacing it with another exceller?
Seems to be in the price range and pretty much what you are after.
I have an exceller 1500 loaded with 10lb braid (from what I've read / seen we fish a lot heavier up here than down south) and it casts a good long way with lures as small as a Tiemco mighty pepper (2g). Has also caught a few sooty grunter and JP in the 40cm range as well as small barra and jacks with no issues.
With light line a small spool will cast further - assuming the same design. Less loops is irrelevant, it's how far from the centre the line has to travel that means it ceates more friction.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I've never had an Exceller nor heard of one Junglefisher so I looked it up here -

http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/archiv ... 96778.html

and it sounds good! Thats the trouble they all do around that price range and since it will be principally targetting garfish (yeah yeah...us Mexicans have to make do....) perhaps Kraley is right - a tad over priced for the job, though a waterproof drag is important considering the amount of slop I punch through.



> Less loops is irrelevant, it's how far from the centre the line has to travel that means it ceates more friction.


Interesting and encouraging and possibly provocative!!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

varp said:


> I had cause to drive past the Complete Angler in Ringwood today and thought I'd just pop in to check out the range and hear what they thought about stuff. Came out with a Shimano Nasci 1000 for $168. (damn their winning smiles and easy familiarity) :lol:
> 
> Now I read that Bombora and diabolical reckon that 1000's don't cast as well as 2000's. :?
> 
> ...


Varp I know nothing of that reel, but having googled it it looks quite nice and I'm sure it will suit your needs  .....bummer it only has one spool (it has a titanium lip, which is very good). If your only using it to target small fish you'll probably only need one line size)

Its a bit simplistic to say a 1000 cast better than a 2000 as different models can be significant different size and have different spools.... blah blah blah. My smallest reel is a 1500 Okoma V-system (not a good reel) and I have a 1000 Penn Accord that is the same size as my Certate 2000.....go figure :? . The Stradic 2000 may very well cast further, I dont know, I dont own one to compare. All I know is the little Stradic casts light lures on light line very far and doesn't get wind knots (well none of any consequence)  .........and in the end what do I know, I use a 1000 - 2000 reels with 6-8lb braid to catch Snapper others will argue that you need a 4000 reel with 20lb line.....what works for me might not work for others.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I use a Japanese model Caldia Kix 2004 for all my light lure fishing and couldnt be happier.
I bought it from Ray and Annes online store for $220 a few months back.
http://www.rayannes.com.au/content/shop-product/247
But the Tierra's are good as well, and the Freams Kix are another good option.
Cant comment on Shimano though.

EDIT: They seem to have bumped up the price by $30!!!, lucky i got it when i did.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

the tierra 2000 is a good honest and quite nice reel for around $ 200.. but the advantage and sol are just that much nicer if u can spend the extra few bucks


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice - I havnt fully decided... but I'm thinking either a SOL or a Stradic....... and I'll get a small Penn or Okuma too......... Should see me all right ...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have gone for the Sol 2000........ 4500 AKFFers cant be wrong........ :lol: :lol:

$250 from Mo... 8)


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Kraley,

Thanks for the reassurance about the Sedona 2500. I am about to request one as a birthday present. After all me reading, this looks the dogs nuts in my price range.

David


----------

